# So it's gonna be one of those days......



## Pappy (Mar 4, 2014)

Ever wake up and feel like maybe you should have stayed in bed?


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 4, 2014)

The running out of wine would REALLY upset me...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 4, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## Falcon (Mar 4, 2014)

:lol1:  Good ones Pappy !


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 4, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Ever wake up and feel like maybe you should have stayed in bed?



:lofl:I'm speechless, it's a miracle Pappy!!


----------



## That Guy (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 4, 2014)

Gorgeous photo TG, how did they do that without her getting smashed?


----------



## That Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Gorgeous photo TG, how did they do that without her getting smashed?



She got smashed.  Just another stupid tourist.  Happens all the time.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh geesh, I thought maybe it was some special lens gave it that look, yeah, nuts! Even I'm not that stupid, :stop:


----------



## That Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Oh geesh, I thought maybe it was some special lens gave it that look, yeah, nuts! Even I'm not that stupid, :stop:



Nope, nothing special about it.  Very sad, actually.  A lot of people die due to their ignorance of the sea.  So, when witnessing such tragic mistakes and trying to rescue them . . . we just know it's gonna be one of those days.  I could tell you many, many tales of terror involving the clueless kooks.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 4, 2014)

even up here on the Oregon coast there's been many accidents over the years, it's beautiful but it's not tame!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 9, 2014)

Dolly said:


> Wot! No wine:aargh: This is very serious indeed



Never fear Dolly, we got it fixed.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 9, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Never fear Dolly, we got it fixed.



I want one of those.....please Pappy!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 9, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> I want one of those.....please Pappy!



Ill send you my plumbers address and he will call you if he's sober.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 10, 2014)

Gonna be one of those days......


----------

